# Sausage Casings



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

:question:My normal place I did get my casings from will only sell to companies now any one have a recommendation as to where to order from . I have tried the ones out of the grocery stores and they bust to easy need to find some good ones (hog casings) the ones I was getting was packed in salt water . The ones from the grocery store are packed in dry salt not sure if that's why they bust so easy or not . I have to do about 500lbs so don't wont to waist my money on bad casings


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Stantons in Alvin ask for the ones from the butcher


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Sausagemaker.com


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

REO Spice and Seasoning, Huntsville, Tx. They have top quality sausage seasonings too.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

whistech said:


> REO Spice and Seasoning, Huntsville, Tx. They have top quality sausage seasonings too.


Same ones I use . Best I have found


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

chubbys in mosshill., zachs in deer park


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Zachs has it all !!


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

What about allied kenco?


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Allied Kenko has multiple sizes pig, sheep.
Fresh, dried or synthetic .

North Houston


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

chubbys is closest to me and they are packed in salt water so gonna give them a try thanks for the help 2coolers


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Best casings*

made 120lbs this weekend cooked a little this morn the most tender casing after being cooked I have ever used and didn't have to many blow outs while stuffing them . Got em at Chubys in moss hill.


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thriftier*

Thriftee store in Mont Belvieu has them packaged in salt water. Have to ask for them at butcher shop though. Not sure if Dayton store has them or not


----------



## txbowman (Oct 9, 2007)

call me at two-eight-one, 41-four, three9four2. I work for on of the largest casing suppliers in North America, I usually have some here at the house.


----------

